# Help me identify this music please.



## Ozzman9er (Feb 8, 2010)

Hello. Iam trying to find out what music this is. I know it is Asturias by Isaac Albeniz but I cannot find THIS specific version for the life of me. If anyone knows what version this is or could even possibly sugget some similar music I would very much appreciate it. Thank You.


----------

